# eu nasci/eu fui nascido



## YALAK

Boa noite

Em inglês seria «I was born...».
Qual é a lógica do Português, ao dizer«eu nasci...»


----------



## djlaranja

YALAK said:


> Boa noite
> 
> Em inglês seria «I was born...».
> Qual é a lógica do Português, ao dizer«eu nasci...»


 
Pergunto eu, de volta: qual é a lógica do Inglês, ao dizer "Eu fui nascido"? 

É a tradição que faz a língua. De onde veio? Não se sabe mais, mas se sabe que se enraizou dessa maneira, quer entre os literatos, quer no seio do povo.

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Eu fico com o djlaranja e pergunto a lógica do inglês. Afinal, para mim, como falante nativo de português, a nossa forma tem muito mais lógica. 

Até.:


----------



## YALAK

Boa noite

São questões objectivas que exigem uma análise calma das palavras e expressões.As línguas são estruturas diferentes e o processo comparativo por vezes nos ajuda a ver particularidades interessantes.


----------



## thiagolb

Não se trata disso.

A questão é que _to be born_ não tem o mesmo sentido literal de *nascer.* É muito mais próximo, embora não literalmente, de *ser dado à luz.
*
Enquanto *nascer* só assume voz ativa, o agente da passiva de _to be born_ é a mãe, embora esta fique oculta na frase.

Parece-me que _born_ é particípio de _bear_ ("carregar", "levar um fardo"), ou seja, _to be born_ significa mais ou menos "ser carregado" (pela mãe).

Se alguém souber mais alguma coisa...


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

thiagolb, discordo de você.
Não vejo a participação da mãe na expressão *to be born*. Afinal, em inglês acho que existe *to give birth*, que aí sim refere-se à mãe.
Creio que é apenas uma construção que é assim porque é. 
Talvez a turma do English Only ou do Etimologia e história das línguas possa esclarecer a questão. 

Até.:


----------



## thiagolb

Sim, _to give birth_ exige o sujeito explícito, mas isso não quer dizer que a idéia original da expressão _to be born_ não fosse essa. Talvez se tenha perdido.

Para além disso, constatei que se pode dizer _"I was born to Mary and Paul", _e não, como eu havia sugerido, _"I was born by_ _Mary_ _and Paul"._

No fórum English Only, perguntaram se _to be born_ poderia ser usado para empresas. Alguém respondeu que esse uso significa que a fundação da empresa foi laboriosa, o que indica que a expressão _to be born_ tem uma conotação ausente em *nascer,* que é a de que houve um trabalho para a gênese do ser, enquanto *nascer* pode implicar o brotar de uma planta, o que (aparentemente) acontece sem dispêndio de energia.


----------



## Macunaíma

thiagolb said:


> Para além disso, constatei que se pode dizer _"I was born to Mary and Paul", _e não, como eu havia sugerido, _"I was born by_ _Mary_ _and Paul"._


 
Mas pode-se dizer que _Mr. Fulano de Tal had three children *by* his first wife_. Eu sempre achei que o verbo implícito nessa frase fosse _born_. 

Também concordo que _*be born*_ está mais para _*ser dado à luz*_ do que _*nascer*_.


----------



## djlaranja

Macunaíma said:


> Mas pode-se dizer que _Mr. Fulano de Tal had three children *by* his first wife_. Eu sempre achei que o verbo implícito nessa frase fosse _born_.
> 
> Também concordo que _*be born*_ está mais para _*ser dado à luz*_ do que _*nascer*_.


 
O problema, Macunaíma, é que não se deve comparar o incomensurável. Em "dar à luz um filho" é a mãe o sujeito. E aí seria querer forçar demais achar que um falante de português poderia dizer "eu fui dado à luz". Simplesmente, esta não é uma construção da língua portuguesa - na minha opinião, óbvio.

Abraços,

Denilson Laranjeira


----------



## uchi.m

Concordo com o Laranjeira!

Vocês estão é querendo encontrar pêlo em ovo, meu! 

Uchi.m


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Macunaíma said:


> Mas pode-se dizer que _Mr. Fulano de Tal had three children *by* his first wife_. Eu sempre achei que o verbo implícito nessa frase fosse _born_.
> 
> Também concordo que _*be born*_ está mais para _*ser dado à luz*_ do que _*nascer*_.


 
Para mim *I was born* está mais para *Eu fui parido*.



uchi.m said:


> Concordo com o Laranjeira!
> 
> Vocês estão é querendo encontrar pêlo em ovo, meu!
> 
> Uchi.m


 

É isso, meu! 

Sds.


----------



## thiagolb

*Fui dado à luz* não é usual, mas é possível.

Não estamos querendo traduzir a expressão inglesa (a tradução correta de _I was born_ é realmente *eu nasci),* mas encontrar uma forma de dizer a expressão em português, para compreender sua lógica, e talvez até entender como funciona uma mente anglófona .

É claro que ninguém vai traduzir o francês _je suis né_ para _eu sou nascido,_ mas traduzir literalmente (não para usar, mas como exercício) é uma forma de praticar o relativismo.

(Talvez haja ovos com pêlos na natureza, mesmo que seja uma anomalia.)


----------



## Thomsen

Talvez a lingua nao tem logica como tal.  Tambem acho que as traducoes literais sao os peores.  "Eu nasci" e "I was born" sao as formas diferentes, usados por varias razoes mas a ideia e fundamentalmente o mesmo.

Por favor, descuple o meu portuguese horrivel!


----------



## Kayumi

Em português de Portugal "eu nasci" é mais natural, eu fui nascido é só dito provavelmente (e apenas) por estrangeiros.


----------



## uchi.m

thiagolb said:


> Não estamos querendo traduzir a expressão inglesa (a tradução correta de _I was born_ é realmente *eu nasci),* mas encontrar uma forma de dizer a expressão em português, para compreender sua lógica, e talvez até entender como funciona uma mente anglófona .



Sei não, hein? É o mesmo que dizer que um piloto de avião, por saber pilotar avião, topar a uma certa altura da vida com algo inusitado, um navio, e, com os seus conhecimentos de _pilotar _avião, querer descobrir como _funciona _um navio.

Avião é avião; navio é navio. Pilotar é uma coisa, saber como funciona é outra história.


----------



## thiagolb

uchi.m said:


> Sei não, hein? É o mesmo que dizer que um piloto de avião, por saber pilotar avião, topar a uma certa altura da vida com algo inusitado, um navio, e, com os seus conhecimentos de _pilotar _avião, querer descobrir como _funciona _um navio.


Pourquoi pas?

A metáfora, a meu ver, foi inadequada. *Uso* e *função* se confundem quando se trata da linguagem.

Aliás, saber como funciona um navio é, em grande parte, saber como se o pilota.

Mas estamos no fórum de língua portuguesa, e precisamos encontrar formas de explicar nesta língua. O ideal seria explicar em inglês, mas isso se faz no fórum de língua inglesa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Gente, é claro que o negócio do "fui dado à luz" foi só para fazer uma comparação, né? Tenham dó! Ninguém vai traduzir isso assim.

E "eu fui nascido" é errado. Pronto e acabou.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

É, acho que se quisermos alguma explicação lógica para a expressão inglesa deveríamos perguntar no Somente inglês ou na parte de etimologia (onde até poderíamos comparar com outros idiomas). Deste jeito, não vamos chegar a lugar algum nem de avião nem de navio.

Kayumi, seja bem-vinda! 

Até.:


----------



## djlaranja

Boas-vindas a Kayumi!


----------



## Nomen Nominandum

Olá,

 para todos que queiram aprender alguma coisa:

 ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=26124

 Um abraço


----------

